# Dispatch Order



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just wondering, how does the order of dispatch work in different locals? In some, dispatches are so rare and far between, that there is seldom more than one in the same day. 

But let's say you have:
* 1 inside wireman-welder call at jobsite "A"
* 1 inside wireman-instrument technician call at job "B"
* 2 regular IW calls at "B"
* 1 regular IW call at "C"
* 2 short calls at place "D"
* 1 short call at place "E"

In what order are these called out? How is it determined?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I would guess they are posted in the same order as the calls where received


----------



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

You would think they would be posted in the order that they came in, best way to find out is call and ask the BA about the hiring hall rules for your local, as rules do change from local to local.


----------

